

Ruby 2.0 on Rails - ben_hall
https://speakerdeck.com/a_matsuda/ruby-2-dot-0-on-rails

======
JuDue
How would Rails be bumped to Ruby 2?

Does Rails 4.0 depend on it? Or will it be a 4.x thing?

Just trying to get my head around this, since some of these changes seem quite
integral?

